# Eggs



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Does anyone here give their dogs eggs? I've always wanted chickens and I FINALLY got the wood to build a coop and I should be getting 3 hens in a week or so. I'm not a huge egg eater, I just love chickens 

Could I give the dogs eggs? Whole? Cracked? Shell/no shell?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

You can give the eggs whole or cracked. I just hand my dogs whole eggs now that they are savvy with cracking them.  They do leave some shell behind at times.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I remember when I was a kid, we would give our dog an egg sometimes. He would carry it around and then crack it and eat the insides, leave the shell. Is the shell good for them? Calcium maybe?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

As soon as we move I will br get getting chickens to keep the grasshopper population down. I can't wait!! I bet you are very excited.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Most definitely! Eggs are an excellent source of nutrition! We got ourselves 30 (one died) hens early this summer so we could have fresh eggs for us and the dogs. We will have more eggs than we know what to do with. We give them eggs whole, and they tend to have fun with them tossing them around and then there's a tasty treat when they break open :wink:

But I've found the only way to get the to actually eat the egg shell is to pulverize it in the blender or food processor and then just scramble it all up in the rest of the egg. They still don't eat it all, but I don't mind. There's definitely a great source of calcium in them and they also can firm up stools as well. 

A lot of people worry about a biotin deficiency if you give too many raw eggs, but I don't worry about it. There's enough biotin in the other things they eat to not make much of an impact. If your dog ate nothing but raw eggs, you'd have an issue!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> As soon as we move I will br get getting chickens to keep the grasshopper population down. I can't wait!! I bet you are very excited.


I am SO excited  I've got the breeds I want planned already and I can't wait! 

Thanks for the clarification everyone.  I'm sure my dogs will enjoy it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

When you get your coop built, would you post a photo? I need to build a coop also.


----------



## BoxerPaws (Jul 19, 2011)

Zoey has gotten a couple of eggs in the last month or so. We crack it for her so she can see/smell the insides. She'll lap at the raw eggy goodness until it's all gone, then she crunches the shell.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

All of mine get eggs twice a week, and they all eat the shell! They love their eggs.. Sako breaks his and mixes it up with his kibble (not all of my dogs are raw fed yet), pretty smart!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> When you get your coop built, would you post a photo? I need to build a coop also.


Of course! It probably wont be very pretty since its going to be made from old fencing materials (free wood! lol). It will look like a rustic old weathered miniature shed on the side of my house.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Ours seem to like eggs just cracked open in a bowl every now and then, I guess as a treat. They seem to get bored with them if they get to many.

Natalie- You will get more eggs than you know what to do with! We still have a couple chickens, but when we had 14 hens we were giving away eggs to friends and neighbors by the dozen! We couldn't keep up with all the eggs. You probably know this, but in the winter put a light in the coop and they will continue to lay daily then to. We almost did that until we realized it was actualy a much needed break from eggs! LOL!


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Jealous person here.  We've got everything planned out to get chickens once we move. We can't have chickens where we live.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> I am SO excited  I've got the breeds I want planned already and I can't wait!
> 
> Thanks for the clarification everyone.  I'm sure my dogs will enjoy it.


you just started raw, right? 

this will be great timing, because by the time you build the coop and get the hens, your dog should be far enough along to enjoy eggs.....

my dogs, both of them are egg challenged, so we've switched to quail eggs. easier for them to eat..


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Ours seem to like eggs just cracked open in a bowl every now and then, I guess as a treat. They seem to get bored with them if they get to many.
> 
> Natalie- You will get more eggs than you know what to do with! We still have a couple chickens, but when we had 14 hens we were giving away eggs to friends and neighbors by the dozen! We couldn't keep up with all the eggs. You probably know this, but in the winter put a light in the coop and they will continue to lay daily then to. We almost did that until we realized it was actualy a much needed break from eggs! LOL!


Oh I know! I've got a whole list of people at work who want eggs from us, so hopefully that'll help utilize some of the eggs! 

Im also going to explore making fresh egg noodles too, if they're good enough maybe we can sell them at our local farmer market :thumb:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Oh I know! I've got a whole list of people at work who want eggs from us, so hopefully that'll help utilize some of the eggs!
> 
> Im also going to explore making fresh egg noodles too, if they're good enough maybe we can sell them at our local farmer market :thumb:


people love home made pasta.....especially egg flour pasta....num. wonderful stuff....


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Noodles got frustrated at the whole egg - she doesn't like shell and she's not really very brave when it comes to chewing. So I have to deshell it *sigh*
I have hard boiled them, given them raw, half scrambled them with organ inside (she LOVES this, but it makes my house smell like.. I don't even know.) The raw egg was entertaining.. she wouldn't eat it at first, didn't know if she should drink it or what. Then I put some on her nose and she went crazy in the bowl. Not the brightest..


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

My boy eats an egg 3 or 4 times a week cracked open on top of his food. He won't eat the shell but I am not bothered as he eats plenty of bone. I also love eggs and as a family of 4 we get through 2-3 dozen a week (free range of course!)


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Oooh, I'm jealous, I want chickens badly but zoning laws forbid them here . I'm going to try raising quail instead because the laws aren't too specific with them and I don't intend to ask . I eat eggs several times a week, I love them!

The dogs get eggs at least once a week, sometimes more. Gracie and Sophie used to eat the shells but they got bored of them. They'll eat the shells if I crush them and mix the pieces with the yolk but even then there are always some at the bottom of the bowl. Bambi and Rumba won't touch the shells at all nor will they break their own eggs like the other two.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i give my dog an egg a couple times a month.
i forget to give him an egg. sometimes i grind the shell
(it becomes granulated) and i give him the whole egg.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I give Mateo a raw egg yolk (still old-school thinking on this one, I guess; didn't realize the biotin thing wasn't really an issue) several times a week. I will just give him the whole thing next time...

Also, I eat raw egg yolks every morning in my smoothie-- makes it rich and creamy! In addition, I dry out the egg shells, grind them in a coffee grinder and put a spoonful or so in said smoothie as well. I read this somewhere on a blog about natural remedies-- a great source of calcium. Better to get it straight from the source, I figure, than spend money on supplements. And there's no taste.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Also, I eat raw egg yolks every morning in my smoothie-- makes it rich and creamy!


Now, I might be a little worried about eating raw eggs. I have read that you're not supposed to eat raw cake batter etc. because of the chance of salmonella.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Nope-- that's kind of "old-school" as well. If the eggs are fresh and organic, the risk is very, very minimal. I have been eating raw yolks for years with no problems-- only benefits.

Dr. Mercola (well-known health guru) includes several whole raw eggs in his morning smoothie and believes strongly in their superior health benefits...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Nope-- that's kind of "old-school" as well. If the eggs are fresh and organic, the risk is very, very minimal. I have been eating raw yolks for years with no problems-- only benefits.
> 
> Dr. Mercola (well-known health guru) includes several whole raw eggs in his morning smoothie and believes strongly in their superior health benefits...


Cool. That means I can start licking the bowl again!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

xellil said:


> Cool. That means I can start licking the bowl again!


I always licked the bowl as a child and still do, and have never gotten sick. Kirby (my 11 year old son) licks the bowl too, and he's always been fine. So, I say lick away!!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I really want to start feeding Ruby organic eggs! Im still in the transition of raw, only 2 and a half months in, and just starting to intro organs. Would it be ok to give an egg once a week or do they have to be fully transitioned to raw to eat raw eggs?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

whooohoo! I am almost done with my hen house  I expect to be competely finished tomorrow. Can't wait to get some chickens!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Kat said:


> I really want to start feeding Ruby organic eggs! Im still in the transition of raw, only 2 and a half months in, and just starting to intro organs. Would it be ok to give an egg once a week or do they have to be fully transitioned to raw to eat raw eggs?


I would. But then again, I am not very good at giving raw feeding advice so maybe you should wait for someone who knows better than me. But if my dog's poops were good, I don't see how an egg could hurt.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> whooohoo! I am almost done with my hen house  I expect to be competely finished tomorrow. Can't wait to get some chickens!


Man, you are FAST!!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> Man, you are FAST!!!


I got the wood on wednesday  It was free and I don't go back to work until tuesday so I was a busy body today and built me a little hen house  

Its small but I am only allowed 3 hens so its okay. Its not pretty either LOL. I have zero carpentry skills.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think it looks darn good - are you doing a fence for them or is this in your back yard?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> I think it looks darn good - are you doing a fence for them or is this in your back yard?


It is in my back yard on the side of the house where the small garage is. When we put in sod, we didn't put in any over there. Its about 15 x 20 feet. I plan on attaching a wire coop to the hen house


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i have 21 button quail in my bedroom i get about 9 eggs per day from them and Cesar just swollows the raw eggs whole which isnt hard for him to do seeing as how htey are only this big








doesnt even spill any of the inside either just swollows them


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I've been missing for a few days and going through some of the old threads. So I'm skimming through this I see that in order to get their dogs to eat the shells they have to be pulverized. I knew that Khan was was goofy; but I now have one more thing to put in his "Goofy" column. When I bake, which is quite often, and I crack an egg, he comes RUNNING into the kitchen and sits right next to me so he can have the eggshell!! I had to make 3 cheesecakes for a party this week (hence why I was MIA) and I think he ate 6 eggshells!! Last night I made a cake for a potluck, same thing. Comes running in waiting for them. He wasn't very happy cuz I didn't give him any of the 6! I told him he had had enough shells this week. LOL!! Such a mean mom!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think it looks good too, sprocket...i hardly think the hens will mind as long as you make it comfy for them  

kat.....ruby can eat eggs.....although i would wait until you're done introducing organs.....want to get those stools firm and keep them that way...and sometimes, giving organs takes a little play in getting the amount you need to give...

first time i gave my dogs eggs, they had the runs because they would not eat the shell.

quail eggs, on the other hand, down the hatch


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I gave Piper an egg and she became constipated.... but she really liked it!

I'm thinking of perhaps giving her an organ heavy meal and throwing an egg in.... see what happens. :3


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> i think it looks good too, sprocket...i hardly think the hens will mind as long as you make it comfy for them
> 
> kat.....ruby can eat eggs.....although i would wait until you're done introducing organs.....want to get those stools firm and keep them that way...and sometimes, giving organs takes a little play in getting the amount you need to give...
> 
> ...


Its funny how unsteady it was while building it. The more I build, the less it wobbles :tongue: I'm finishing up the roof and back part today.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I gave the boys each an egg tonight out on the lawn, just to see what they would do. 

Mikey took his like a pro, popped it open and lapped it up out of the shell.

Gunner and Sprocket got really crazy like "WHAT NEXT MOM?!" haha

I had to break their's open and show them the goods. Sprocket lapped it up and left it. Gunner gulped it up and then ate the shell, then at Sprockets egg shell, and then ate Mikeys LOL


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Lucky loves her eggs  ... she won't eat the shell so I crack them into her bowl, think I might try crushing the shells though next time for extra nutrition


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

lucky said:


> Lucky loves her eggs  ... she won't eat the shell so I crack them into her bowl, think I might try crushing the shells though next time for extra nutrition


My dogs won't eat them so I bought some already crushed, eggshellent. But I think what I'm going to do is start drying them and running them through the coffee grinder to get them into small enough pieces so they'll eat them.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I used to love licking the bowl when I was a kid. Then all of a sudden my mom said I could not



xellil said:


> Cool. That means I can start licking the bowl again!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Zoey is not an egg lover, she'll eat it if it's the only thing she gets. She takes after her mama....I can't stand runny eggs either, it makes me gag to even feed them to my dogs. LOL. But Shellie and Ziva both love the eggs and shells.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

cprcheetah said:


> Zoey is not an egg lover, she'll eat it if it's the only thing she gets. She takes after her mama....I can't stand runny eggs either, it makes me gag to even feed them to my dogs. LOL. But Shellie and Ziva both love the eggs and shells.


I''m with you - if I eat an egg it has to be scrambled to death or fried hard. I can feed them to the dogs, but I can't watch them eat. If i even see that runny white (especially on MY plate) breakfast is definitely over.


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

I have stopped giving my dog eggs for 1 reason. I HATE eggfarts!
But it seems to be better if I give the yolk only mixed up with something else. But they are very nutritious


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Got our first egg today! 










And I gave it to Gunner...He ate the entire thing, shell and all. I think he enjoys the shell more.










And these are the Girls  Pork is the Light Brahma, and Checkers is the Plymouth Rock. They came with those names so I'm not changing them


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, from start to egg that took just a few days!!

Are you getting a third chicken? They look so cool.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> Well, from start to egg that took just a few days!!
> 
> Are you getting a third chicken? They look so cool.


I am picking up 4 more of these kind Ameraucana - Back Yard Chickens on friday. They lay blue/green eggs  I'm only allowed 3 hens though, I might give 2 away to a friend. I love them so much already. I got shavings for their nest boxes so they can be cozy. Pork comes right up and lets you hold her. 

I need to build a fence between the backyard and the side yard because Sprocket seems to enjoy barking in their faces. Gunner got pecked in the nose already so he stays away.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Ha - a chicken with an attitude! 

So you can have three hens, not just three chickens?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> Ha - a chicken with an attitude!
> 
> So you can have three hens, not just three chickens?


Yeah the law states 3 hens only. I'm gonna see if I can squeak by with 4 since my neighbors have a rooster!  I plan on fixing up that side yard, putting in a garden box and a lawn chair and doing my home work.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

man, that was fast


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> man, that was fast


That's what happens when you have 4 days off, and are the type of person that likes things done yesterday  I'm pretty proud cause I did it all myself


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> That's what happens when you have 4 days off, and are the type of person that likes things done yesterday  I'm pretty proud cause I did it all myself


i don't blame you for being proud of yourself - I'm proud of you and I don't even know you.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> That's what happens when you have 4 days off, and are the type of person that likes things done yesterday  I'm pretty proud cause I did it all myself


that's what happens when YOU have four days off....

when i have four days off, i'll get a book finished and call you to build me a henhouse 

well done you.....you should be proud.


----------

